# What type of fish do I have??



## ash-bam (Sep 13, 2011)

Hello there, 
I've had my tank for some time now and have had no problems with the fishes I have mixed together which usually would cause problems according to pet stores. Anyway, a while back I picked up three new fish for my tank, all the same breed for an extremely cheap price. They are tropical fish, and the pet store guy told me they were called 'blue steels' now I've searched these little ones up but google nor any site show these fish as blue steels. I have no idea what they really are, and I would like to learn and read up on their habits and actions. They seem to school with each other a lot, are really quick but also chase my other fish to the point where it looks like they are trying to eat them. I'm not sure if they are playing, or if they actually are trying to harm others. They also chase each other. They occupy the center of the tank, and don't really leave from there, only circle around the bubbles my filter makes for them. But lately they've been conquering the whole tank, and harassing all my other fish except for the bigger ones. Please tell me what these mystery fish are! *c/p*:fish9:

P.S: I tried to take pictures of them as much as I can, they are they silver looking ones with long fins, and very quick, bluish tint to them and sort of long in length. And no, they are not the black neon tetras or the cardinal tetra.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Redirect Notice (The link works even though it says 'redirect notice' for some reason.) Is that your fish? (Sorry, couldn't tell from your pics.) 

If that's your fish, it's a long finned blue Danio. If that's your fish but with shorter fins, it's just a blue Danio.

Danio's are active, schooling fish and they chase each other all the time. If they get bored they will even chase other fish in the tank. You should be ok with them.... if you have the room maybe get a few more so they have others of their own to bug... maybe 4 more if you have the space for them. If you don't then don't worry about it.


----------



## ash-bam (Sep 13, 2011)

Aw thanks so much!!! It's been bothering me for the LONGEST time as to what fish they are, I'm glad they're not out to hurt my other fish, it's bad enough that I'm mixing ones I shouldn't be mixing lol. But yes your picture is EXACTLY my three fish. Thanks again, I'm glad to know what their true name is now.

Going a bit off topic now, since you seem to know quite a bit about fish, I wanted to get a second opinion about the community of fish that I have going on in my tank. Now I know a lot of these types I shouldn't be mixing, but it sorta happened when I didn't know much about fish & just thought they were nice looking lol. None of them have faught much, or even tried eating each other, so I believe so far so good. Anyway these are all my types of fish that are together.

one Angelfish, three longfinned blue danios, one cardinal tetra (which is for some reason very happy on his own as the others died long ago), three black neon tetras, one golden platy, one ghost catfish, one leopard ctenopoma (which hasn't tried to attack any of my fish even waiting so patiently in his bushes), one female kribensis, and one baby yellow lab cichlid. I know it's quite a mix of aggresive and non-agressive fish, but overall, they don't attack each other, or die, and I've had them for over three or four months now living happily. Opinions would be nice to have though.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

How big is your tank? You will probably be wanting a separate, larger tank for some of those as they grow. Angels can get big, the leopard ctenopoma sounds like it could get big, and the yellow lab could get about as big. All of those might start getting aggressive before too long.

The ghost catfish, and tetras are schooling fish as well, so you might want to look into that getting more of them. If you've had no problems with the tetras though, it might be fine, and I wouldn't worry about the danios too much, aside from nipping. The smaller guys and the krib would be an interesting community in the right tank though.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

No problem, glad to help! It was the attitude of the fish that tipped me off, so I just googled to see if there was such as thing as Long finned blue danio, and viola! 

I was also wondering the size of the tank - it may be too small to house the Cichlids. If they start to get aggressive or grow too big, you may have to re-home them or trade them in at a LFS.

If you have the room, get some more Neons and Ghost catfish (they like to be in schools of 6 at least), but if you don't have the room and they are happy then it's ok for now.


----------



## ash-bam (Sep 13, 2011)

The tank is a 50g i believe, and yeah the tetras and ghost catfish seem happy, no problems at all. I am thinking of re-homing the other fish as they get bigger or possibly selling them. But as for now, there's not many problems, so I shall wait to see what the future holds for them. I just thought I'd get some opinions, thanks guys.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

No problem.

If you do re-home the Cichlids, then I'd consider getting more tetras and ghost catfish. They'll be much happier and you will get to see their natural bahaviour. I'd even get a few more long finned blue danios as well, as they are schoolers too.


----------



## ash-bam (Sep 13, 2011)

I'll see what I can do, it all depends on the cichilids lol


----------

